# 10/22 barrel break in



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Happy holidays OGF  I just got myself a Christmas present, a new 10/22 ... first new gun I've had in a while, and back in the day we just took them out and started shooting ... I'm thinking tolerances are a little tighter now so been doing a little research on "modern" methods and these "experts" are all over the place with gun and barrel break-in ... I was mostly interested in the barrel and did try to focus on guys that were talking about .22LR, I know rifle calibers are a different animal ... 1 guy says don't worry about it, they've all been test fired at the factory and are good to go ... another guy says shoot 1 round and clean, then 2 rounds and clean, then 5, and 10, repeat 10 times for EACH of those, always cleaning between each group, total of 180 ... guy #3 says 3 groups off 100 rounds 1000-1100fps LEAD only w/cleaning between ... fourth guy says 20 groups of 10 standard velocity COPPER only w/cleaning between ... guy #5 says don't worry about it to much unless a match grade barrel, just run a 100 rounds and clean ... and guy #6 had 6-8 mostly target grade rifles, 1 had 1500 rounds thru it, the rest from 8-20+K, he claims he NEVER cleans any of them, a couple of which were high $$ Volquartsen and Anschutz ... there are other variants but that's basically it, they all had what seemed to be valid reasons for their personal choices ... some were more experience based, others more scientific, the only thing they all agreed on was cleaning before shooting, which I would have done anyway, and cleaning between groups, and even those methods varied ... I'm getting a few parts to install before I clean it so not in a hurry, won't be shooting it until after Christmas when santa brings me some of those  but curious to hear any pros or cons of your experience w/any of those methods laugh other than the guy behind door #1  thanks in advance guys, hope everyone has happy and safe holidays ...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I’m in the “just take it and start shooting” group. Doubt you’d see a difference with whatever method you use with a normal 10/22.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I purchased my 10/22 when they first came out. Put two boxes of LR through it as I sighted it in at various ranges. Never did anything special other than clean it with Outers or Hoppes. I have always cleaned it after shooting, no mater how many rounds I put through it. Did a lot of recreational shooting with the 10/22 and took many squirrels plus woodchucks with it through the years. Can't remember having any malfunctions other than a few ejection hang ups when using Longs in Place of Long Rifle ammunition.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

After any shooting my weapons all get a good cleaning. Barrel break-in is more important in the higher fps rifles then the slower 1200 footers. Depending on what type of ammo you use, lead or copper coated will orchestrate how much cleaning the barrel will need. Coated bullets will be much cleaner shooting then the lead right off the bat. I've got a 10/22 that I couldn't even guess how many rounds are thru it and is very accurate. I used to shoot what ever I could get my hands on, lead or coated. I don't think you have anything to gain other then self satisfaction if you went the 3 and clean method. At the end of the day run a Shooters Choice wet patch thru it, dry patch it, and your all set until next time. I'd give more attention to the bolt and breech as far as cleaning. Either way good luck.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I know it took several hundred rounds through my 541-s before the trigger loosened up to adjust , tried when new but no go.... now I got to be careful how much pressure put on it .... especially after shooting other guns with heavier triggers..... takes some use to break in


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

When new, clean gun and inside barrel of all packing grease.Shoot a box of 50 rounds clean and repeat about 3-4 times.After that, anytime you shoot when you are done clean the gun thoroughly.I have been using hoppes products for over 40 years no problems.Shoot safe and have fun.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

You can use grey scotch brite to "break in" a barrel. Just run it through a few times it does make a difference. I've even done it to barrels that have been shot a bunch and noticed an improvement in accuracy


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Always clean bore of new rifle before shooting. You never know if there might be metal particles from machining operations left in barrel. Breaking in barrels is something that is done if you have the high end rifle or barrel. Ruger 10/22 is neither and break in would be waste of time. I have 10/22s from 60s that have thousands of rounds through them. Shoot the same as they did new, very good for a auto loader. I only clean 22 rifle bores when they are going to be stored for season.


----------

